# Rig trip 1/16/11



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Left boggy point heading to the floaters around 9:00 am.
Stopped and got our limit of jacks before heading to ram powell.
Arrived at ram and started to put the trusty trolling spread out. I was happy to see 2 other cape horn 31's out there. We had 1 knock down but it came un buttoned after screaming some drag. Fish were marking as thick as thieves around 175-200 foot. Made several several passes over with them not cooperating and coming to the surface.
Did not see anyone else get hooked on the troll all the way to dark.
Ended up leaving ram and catching 21 nice blackfin 10-12 #s.

All in all the yellowfin did not cooperate on this trip, but there is always next time :no:


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

We were in the white 31 CH at Ram Powell around 4:00 till 10:00. We made 8 to 10 laps around but it looked like the troll had been pretty well covered at that point. We started jigging and pretty much pulled up Bft or the heads of them atleast every other drop it seemed. We tried chunking but only thing we could catch were sharks. This was our 1st try at rig fishing for yellow fin , there was only 2 of us on board so it was pretty busy. Well guess it just wasnt our nite, maybe next time. We could see fish marking 50 -200 ft below but could not get through the black fin I guess. We did fish our way back to Destin the next mourning, and ended up keeping 10 Bft, 1 scamp, 1 amber jack 33 inches,1 red grouper 35 inches, and 10 triggers. You could have caught all the Blackfin, short ambers and red snapper you wanted though. Still a great day of fishing, and we learned alot out there and from multiple members on here offering their help and advise. Thanks to all,
Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You ran all the way from Destin to the Ram in a Cape Horn 31? That is som elong distance fishing there.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

It wasnt that bad. Took 3 hrs to get there and we fished our way back the next day. Its about 130 miles one way.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I remember seeing you in the a2 cape horn.
I like the blue water lights in the back. Are those mounted in your drain or on your trim tabs? I recently swapped all my halogen lights for caprera led's. It makes all the difference in the world for night fishing.:thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

At least yall didn't come back empty handed but persistance will pay off eventually for yall. Which Cape where yall in? There was like 50 of them out there. Thought there was a big sale or something at the factory for Christmas.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are on the trim tabs. We just put them on. Not sure if they helped catch fish, but I think they look cool anyway? We were in the white Cape with the Yamaha 350s on back. There were alot of Capes out there, which was great to see. Lots of good looking boats !


----------

